# Cookie/bacon rack as smoker rack...



## vagreys (Mar 22, 2013)

My wife was pointing out some cookie racks to replace the ones I currently use for drying fresh sausages after casing (the finish on the ones I have now is beginning to flake). I looked at them and realized they would be perfect for the cold smoker I am building. Less costly than purpose-built racks, and more versatile, plus they nest compactly and fit in a standard half-sheet pan.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/garden/page.aspx?cat=2,40733,40734&p=68910


----------

